# Progresterone testing and whelping



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone know the correct way to count forward from ovulation to whelping date? I know that you can accurately predict whelping 63 days from day of ovulation (or some say 62 to 64 days), but is day 1 the day of ovulation or the next day?

For example, if a progesterone test came back just over 5 (I believe 5.6). It was taken at 8 am on a Thursday morning. So is Thursday day 1 or is Friday? Just curious.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you may have discovered the reason why some people say 62, some 63, and some 64!


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

the lower the number the closer you are to whelping.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

dawns said:


> the lower the number the closer you are to whelping.


Oh yes, I had heard that. I was just wondering about how it works from ovulation day.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

All About Dogs by LowchensAustralia.com check out this website. it has a ton of great information on breeding.


----------

